# What PC Case is this?!?!?



## opendix147 (Mar 16, 2016)

What PC Case is this, Got no clue on what it is, No logo's branding just a plain case from maybe, 2005? I bought it from a yard sale for 5$ and put my parts in it.

Picture of case: 
http://s30.postimg.org/cx5wl93hd/10155509_501283023387775_668329732091671937_n.jpg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Without any documentation on the case, you won't even know.

Looks like an OEM case that you'll only find just a few of them.


----------



## opendix147 (Mar 16, 2016)

You don't know the year, or possible manufacture?


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

That looks like an Allied or Raidmax case from about 2003-2006. Can't be sure. Definitely with the two window cut-out and the 80mm side fan along with the over-imposed milk carton "forehead" look it's a much older case. Good find though. What hardware is in inside of it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I remember seeing these in the early-mid 2000's. Does it have a handle on top?


----------

